# Shallow Depth Vent Free Firebox



## crutch (Oct 20, 2009)

We are building a new house and I want to put a vent free log set in our Great Room.  I was just curious to know if any of you could tell me the shallowest depth firebox you have come across that is vent free.  I know there are some very shallow ones that are 26" wide but the minimum width I am looking for is 36" and would prefer 42".

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Inside Guy (Oct 20, 2009)

You may want to consider a direct vent.  There are a lot of opinions, pros and cons, for ventless heaters.  My two cents, exhaust should be removed from a home.


----------

